# Saugeye bite



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Last night I took a guy that just moved here from southern Alabama saugeye fishing. It was his first time fishing for saugeye and fishing with snow on the ground. We ended up getting 8 saugeye total with the biggest being 21'' and 3.2 lbs. We caught half on jigs and half on husky jerks/ rogues. The trick for the cranks was a jerk jerk pause. My buddy was freezing the entire time but didn't want to leave. That's the Alabamian in the pic. He was pretty excited and I think now hooked on saugeye fishing. Please don't asks for specific locations. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry I had trouble uploading the pic. Hope this works.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Scientific Angler said:


> Please don't asks for specific locations.


What were your GPS #'s ?  J/K ! Nice stringer !


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

can you post specific locations, please? thanks


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

hahaha I bet that guy from 'Bama dresses a little warmer next time . Nice catch.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks to me like he may be standing in a garage somewhere.

Nice stringer! That does sound like fun. I haven't done the spillway bite in many years. It does give me a bit of an itch.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice fish man, and good report.


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

krustydawg said:


> What were your GPS #'s ?  J/K ! Nice stringer !


The Latitude was 90 degrees, the longitude was infinite. Once you find that spot say hi to Santa for me


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Scientific Angler said:


> The Latitude was 90 degrees, the longitude was infinite. Once you find that spot say hi to Santa for me


Ha Ha Hee Hee, I will be sure to pack my auger. On second thought I will just stay here in Huron where we toss back the spikes.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Scientific Angler said:


> The Latitude was 90 degrees, the longitude was infinite. Once you find that spot say hi to Santa for me


Lolz @ Geography jokes!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Those are some nice fish. SA, you ought to take your friend shopping for some carharts. He had to be frooooooooooozen. lol


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Jigs and rogues.... half and half...... I wonder, did you catch the half on sticks after dark? Also, were you snagging at all with the jigs (in rocks or was it a muddy bottom)?  
Nice catch, wish I was into them like that on a consistant basis. 
ying


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

ScientificAngler, great stringer! those will taste good, makes me want to fix fish for dinner. 
I have a set of carharts I'll be getting rid of soon, you may want to get a back up pair for the next time your buddy is in town!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Nice Eye's!....Im guessing Hoover right?    

Save some for me!


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

Very nice eyes, what time of night were you fishing? Or should I say catchin!:B


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

Scientific Angler said:


> The Latitude was 90 degrees, the longitude was infinite. Once you find that spot say hi to Santa for me


thats funny, well if you guys want to catch saugeye we hammered them last night that many and bigger at Indian Lake, actually almost every night, so go get em, aint no secret


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice catch


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Anybody can hammer them at Indian that place is like taking candy from a baby. Now over at Alum,Hoover and other central Ohio lakes it is a little tougher!!!  Great catch! Congrats i say Hoover as well!!


----------



## cubsfan (Nov 17, 2008)

What are you using at Indian I have never fished it but have been meaning to make the trip. Any suggestions on where to fish from the bank would be great!


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Anybody can hammer them at Indian that place is like taking candy from a baby. Now over at Alum,Hoover and other central Ohio lakes it is a little tougher!!!  Great catch! Congrats i say Hoover as well!!


my guess is Deercreek, although this week it seems the fish bite is finally starting to roll in lots of places, especially Indian.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

haha, my guess is he caught em a month ago and defrosted em to get you all speculating 

well even if he caught em yesterday, he probably still had to defrost em! Tooooo cold out there....

So I'm gonna go fish in Cleveland. Woohoo


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nice fish! I'm seeing ICE on ponds all over, of course I'm in upstate NY this week


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

mushroomman said:


> Nice fish! I'm seeing ICE on ponds all over, of course I'm in upstate NY this week


I'm seeing it too!

Hit up the Oatka Creek if it isn't frozen over. Good trouting. Spring Creek too... hell, that creek was FREEZING, PAINFUL COLD back in august 

I barefoot / bareleg wade a lot


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice catch I was going to go for some skis but I do think after seeing these last few post a trip to the eye hole is in store


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Went to Buckeye last night, skim ice all over made about 20 casts and the ice/slush was building up on my line so fast I couldn't work the lure effectively. Maybe the rain forecasted for tomorrow will open it up again, maybe it'll get cold and we'll be ice fishing soon, guess we'll see what the next couple weeks bring. Till then........moving water!!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

was at Buckeye with columbusslim last night for about an hour and half. Our report is much the same as mushroommans. We had minnows on the bottom as well as the usual jerk bait/vibee routing. Nothing. Not a hit!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

fishslim said:


> Anybody can hammer them at Indian that place is like taking candy from a baby. Now over at Alum,Hoover and other central Ohio lakes it is a little tougher!!!  Great catch! Congrats i say Hoover as well!!


thats not always true I would be catching them and everyone beside me wouldnt so it cant be that easy to everyone, but hey get em how u can, work smart not hard


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tennessee said:


> thats not always true I would be catching them and everyone beside me wouldnt so it cant be that easy to everyone, but hey get em how u can, work smart not hard


 HAHA... he told you slim! 
Tennessee, how do you catch them at Indian? Do you stickbait, jig, tight line or vibe? 
thanks for the help
ying


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

yep got me there I deserved that. he is right not everybody seems to be able to get them. on jerkbaits that is. wink wink! maybe he will give lessons if you ask. oops I will pay for that!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

hhmmm... truth hurts. I have not been really productive. Was hoping someone could give me an idea of a new way to catch fish. 
(I can't believe you wasted a text)


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I think someone needs a time out. :S 

btw, that saugeye was delicious last night. Talk about fresh... the carcass was still alive in the bucket when I sat down to eat the fillets.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

My lake is frozen......I can't get any fresh filets, when is that FisherMAN giving lessons? I gotta see Slim, Ying and Net getting saugeye catching lessons

Maybe some netting instruction.....


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

ying6 said:


> HAHA... he told you slim!
> Tennessee, how do you catch them at Indian? Do you stickbait, jig, tight line or vibe?
> thanks for the help
> ying


you can catch them on all the above is what people say, but for this time of year I like the medium sized stick/jerk bait, any color as long as it has orange on the bottom, and just to set the record strait I dont have any problems with slim just saying if they are biting then thats were i will be, I love fishing but I also love catching and eating also


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

I respect fish slim as one of the best saugeye fisherman in our area, but I can't get saugeye to bite on jerk baits or vibees at Deer Creek. I have caught more than my share on live minnow and jigs with the fish slim "slow approach", but I must admit that the saugeye get the best of me with other methods at Deer Creek. I lost a clown color Approximate five inch Huskey Jerk the other day with nary a bite! I've caught crappies on vibees, but no saugeye! Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

if the fish arent there at deer creek they are hard to catch on jerkbaits. When everyone is getting small fish by the dozens on double jigs, thats when you need to throw a husky jerk for the bigger fish. cast, crank it down, slow pulls of about 1ft with long pauses in between usually works. Its slow patient fishing but the results can be great. Also use heavy line to reduce your chances of losing the lure. I use 20lb braid with a 14 lb florocarbon leader. you can just about straigthen the hook with that setup.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Tennessee i am with you! Where they are biting is where i hope to be!! What i meant about Indian had nothing to do with you catching them. What i meant is the opportunity to get fish is way farther up the scale on that lake then many other central Ohio lakes. I would and have suggested in past to people if you want to learn how to catch saugeyes keep going to Indian watch and learn,do not quit trying if you are not having success right away with it. I did not catch a saugeye the minute i put on a jerkbait or vibe but watched how others worked them then kept trying it till i got the hang of it. Indian just gives you the quicker chance of learning due to the amount of fish there. As for Deer creek i rarely fished it but if you are having success with jigs do not change from what is working there. Jerk baits are not for all places if water is shallow and has alot of current then i will be throwing jigs probably all day long. Vibes are not for all areas either unless there are spots you can vertical jig it. When i am fishing below Alum with vibes it is with a very fast retrieve looking for feeding fish that will whack it no matter how fast it is moving even in colder water. But if you have other places other then Deer creek like Buckeye or Hoover or elswhere that you fish then give the jerkbait it's due. As mentioned not always unless at Indian are you going to slam them at a alarming rate but you will have the chance to get a lunker as well as good eaters when using them. Try different speeds but best to remember as Joshy said pause let lure rest or as i like to say breathe. Net will attest to that just the other night!! Many and i mean many bites will happen when you are busy gazing at the sky or talking to your buddy and the lure is just laying out there and they suck it in. It is quite a treat when that happens. I spent many hours as well as others on here also will attest to like Ying6,EE,Net,Mushroomman waiting for that bite. Matter fact last two trips for me it never happened but i will be back because it is just the fun of knowing you might get 10 bites or 1 but it might be the fish of a lifetime with every bite this time of year. Plus it is just fun fishing!! Will see you out there if this fine Ohio weather will let us keep at it. Then we will have to listen to all those ice boyz bragging about there adventures they are patiently waiting for!! good fishing. Oh yeah Tennessee really if you could set up a time for Ying6 to meet you at Moundwood he is really in need of some pointers on the jerkbait bite you see he is way behind last year on his fish count and will do anything to hook a saugeye on a jerkbait. He serious!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Very nice post until the end............................
He is right, I have fished at least 3 times a week this fall and have come up empty almost every time. Especially during the jerk bite. Just not right place right time. As long as you don't fish it to fast or jerk too quickly when bringing it back, you should at some point hook up. At least that is what I am telling myself. 
I will get mine and if you fish long enough, you will get yours as well. KEY IS THIS: Once you get one, remember your retrieve! Because there is a very good chance that is what they want for the day. 
Retrieves and strikes can change daily, unfortunately for me...... I can't figure out the right one for the right night!
AND BOY ARE THEY REMINDING ME! 
You won't get me to give up though.
ying


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Try different speeds but best to remember as Joshy said pause let lure rest or as i like to say breathe. Net will attest to that just the other night!! Many and i mean many bites will happen when you are busy gazing at the sky or talking to your buddy and the lure is just laying out there and they suck it in. It is quite a treat when that happens.


Fishslayer, one quick thing to add .... when your lure is paused, keep your line tight enough to feel the soft bite. sometimes they hit like a truck, but sometimes they inhale it so soft you don't know the fish is there until you start pulling/reeling again.... you have a better chance of "feeling" the bite and getting a hook set if your line isn't slack while the lure is paused. good luck...... if you put the hours in, you'll catch them.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

This thread reminds me of a joke I heard recently. Two high school teachers and a traveling salesman walk into a bar, and....oh, never mind....maybe later. Wow! we are chock full of instruction today! Bookmark material at the very least.

+1 on EE's point about pausing on a taught line. If you've ever worked a texas rigged worm for bass or a lindy rig for walleye its pretty much the same thing except with HJ's and Rogues you are "sweeping" the rod tip before you reel up the slack and feel for that distinctive *tick*.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

And just when you thought it sat too long and it's time to move it....Just let it sit for another 10 seconds. EE is dead on about the soft bite, pay attention to that line and if it suddenly goes really slack ya might want to set the hook!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

+1 on EE's point about pausing on a taught line.


Give Net 2 bonus points for using the vocabulary word for the day, however we need to take a point off for spelling.... taut...


See those school teachers take the time to help the masses!! 
I know just leaf you alone.. get out there why the leafs are falling. - Like fingers on the chalkboard
ying


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks! Now we have all been taught.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey now....if it makes it passed (past?) my spell checker then its a word. Period.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hey guys. I just wanted to thank you for each of your tips on using jerk baits. It's frustrating for us less die-hard saugeye fishermen to watch guys reel them in pretty consistently while on the rocks, when we can only get one or two on a good night. That is what OGF should be all about!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> thanks! Now we have all been taught.


You, Big Joshy, receive a GOLD STAR! correct context and spelling! 

I believe this weather is starting to get to me! I bet tonight they will be biting! - Some of us won't be heading out due to wind, snow and the darn barometer. See the rest of you around the lake!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I will second what mushroomman said. I joined this site a few months ago, and have learned more about fishing local waters than I had learned in years of goofing off. I am probably on about 5 times a day reading new stuff. Thanks for helping me get some fish in the boat.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Some of us won't be heading out due to wind, snow and the darn barometer. See the rest of you around the lake!


hahaha poke fun if you must . All the ponds here at the office are frozen over...except for one pond that has like a zillion ducks & geese packed into one little open area. It helps me picture what it must be like to fish moundwood when it skims over !$ !$ !$


----------



## airbrn439 (Feb 20, 2007)

wasent any fun at indian last weekend water to hard to cast but not hard enough to walk on hope its open this weekend just got on a killer crappie bite, nice when u can catch crappie all day, and then catch saugeye at night


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

ying6 said:


> You, Big Joshy, receive a GOLD STAR! correct context and spelling!
> 
> I believe this weather is starting to get to me! I bet tonight they will be biting! - Some of us won't be heading out due to wind, snow and the darn barometer. See the rest of you around the lake!


went out tonight, Moundwood, from 530p.m. to 7p.m., it was slow, only got 4 and had to work for them, got them on stick bait as usual (medium sized rouge) was told by another fisherman last night was very productive, he said he had 10 in thirty minutes, no such luck tonight by him or anyone else


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ying you were wrong everybody around here decide to go like Deer Hunting or something else because of the lousy weather. So i instead trecked out to a spot i have been trying with little success lately and proceeded to get 4 bites and land 3 in about a 1 hour 20 minutes. All on a big Husky with long pauses as i tried to catch up to bait since the wind was pushing it in at about 1.3 mph! Was good to hear Indian opened back up. Will be trying it tomorrow night with as Tennesse mention a medium rouge or husky jerk and hope they are in there!! Good job on the 4 you got you need to share some of them with the locals or they will cut you off in there


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

EE went out last night and did pretty well for a short time. We talked and are thinking of going either on the boat or to Indian today. Haven't decided yet. 
You know us school teachers, don't have school today.
Net, enjoy your day watching the ice melt!
ying


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Nothing like a great day of "ice melt watching" Especially when you know your friends are fishing!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Stopped at Indian tonight was excited to have what looked like would be a great night to fish. Well it was but it was short lived,some nice fish were caught on jerk baits my best was just over 5 pounds. Then the nightmare it iced up in about a half hour from sundown. No wind meant bad news. Would have been fun but now i watching the cavs instead!!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

at Indian again tonight, kinda slow, got 5 keepers, was iced over when we got there thankfully JimBob used his boat to break up the ice for us


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Tennessee when did you get there? how late was you there? We showed up about 10:30 fished till after 2:00 only couple fish caught and lost a big one. Water was still open in area that was broke up. I think fish were there but wind was so strong you could not let jerk work right with big bow in the line. Had some buddies on the barge that were there earlier and they ended up limiting by about 9:30 or so.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

He must have went early, as if he were there when we were there....... I only saw 6 landed, three by us... actually 2 by you and 1 by Erik. Heading out later tonight. 
ying


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you guys think it'll be iced up tomorrow morning? I may try the early bite.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

fishslim said:


> Tennessee when did you get there? how late was you there? We showed up about 10:30 fished till after 2:00 only couple fish caught and lost a big one. Water was still open in area that was broke up. I think fish were there but wind was so strong you could not let jerk work right with big bow in the line. Had some buddies on the barge that were there earlier and they ended up limiting by about 9:30 or so.


was there from about 4:30p.m. till 7:30p.m didnt really start trying to fish untill it started getting dark, I was on the wall opposite of the boat docks


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

Tried the night bite at Moundwood for the first time this year. Ended the evening with two 18"ers and a 14"er. My friend caught a 14"er too and gave it to me so I had four nice eaters for the table. Both of the 18"ers had three small shad in their bellies so they are definitely getting ready for winter. They were all healthy fat fish. 

I had the pleasure of meeting Fishslim tonight. He has helped me out in the past when I had questions about Alum so it was good to say thank you in person.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice meeting you as well. And glad to see you ended up getting some as well. That place spanked me hard tonight,and i sure heard about it.  2 bites landed 1 and lost 1 at shore. Tennessee that area has been productive from there to tree. Last night they seemed to move closer to ice edges. As soon as i got near ice started getting fish. Tonight they were spread thin all over area with pretty much eveyone getting some,well most everybody i could not buy a fish till well after dark. Oh well thats the fishing part of it was casting real nice though tonight between the icebergs floating by.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 2, 2008)

fishslim said:


> Nice meeting you as well. And glad to see you ended up getting some as well. That place spanked me hard tonight,and i sure heard about it.  2 bites landed 1 and lost 1 at shore. Tennessee that area has been productive from there to tree. Last night they seemed to move closer to ice edges. As soon as i got near ice started getting fish. Tonight they were spread thin all over area with pretty much eveyone getting some,well most everybody i could not buy a fish till well after dark. Oh well thats the fishing part of it was casting real nice though tonight between the icebergs floating by.


oh well it happens to all of us, i caught mine near the ice Thursday night, hope to get up there Sunday evening or the first part of next week, got family here till Sunday morning, love my family but I would rather be fishing, dont catch them all


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thinking about coming up to Moundwood from Columbus. Anyone know if it's still fishable. Thanks.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm also driving up from Springfield tonight so any info would be great. Can you catch them on jig and twister tails? I have know idea what a husky jerk is and have caught walleye here at CJ on jigs but have never fished for saugeye with them. Thanks for ANY info......Dan


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Husky jerk= Jerkbait. suspending if you have some. I should be up sometime late. Yes twister tails work also but would first use a jerkbait "suspending" clown color,or shad. Good luck


----------



## Crazy4Smallmouth (Apr 13, 2004)

I couldn't resist! I went back again tonight and ended up with a 16"er and an 18"er. The bite at dusk was on, but short lived. The ice is winning the battle. With a smaller spot to fish than yesterday a certain fisherman decided to make his own spot where the ice wanted to form. About an half hour after dark with the bite just starting to slow but still seeing fish caught this dud sprung into action. He began his quest to reclaim his fishing area from mother natures ice machine. For 30 minutes he banged away with various contraptions from his net to wood on a rope to a twenty foot long stick until he completely destroyed the fishing for everyone else on the channel. We all just stood there watching this guy completely ruin the fishing in amazement. To his credit he did retreive a lure for a guy who was stuck in the ice. Only two fish were caught after he started his quest to beat the ice. Luckily, I was one of the few who caught fish while he was on his rampage. I left when it became apparent that the fish were going to take awhile to recover from all the racket, if they were going to recover at all the rest of the night. Anyway, I believe that the ice will be victorious after tonight.


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Was there from 4:00 until 6:30. Didn't get a bite but did see a fair amount of fish caught. I left because I was getting a little cold and the locals were starting to come in. Never fished anywhere were lures land at your feet lol. I must have left before the great ice out. Did see a pretty nice one follow my jig all the way to the bank but couldn't get him to bite. All in all I'm glad I went just to see how people fish for them.....Dan

PS....sisezz73,thanks for the info on the husky jerks


----------

